# Walkies



## MFT (Jul 19, 2011)

My 13 week old puppy Pru is doing great in most respects, but is still not really enjoying her walks. When we take her out in the car to go for a walk, she is fine, but taking her from home is still very difficult. The road from the house is not a busy one at all and is in smallish village in North Wales, grass on both sides and not too many cars. She whinges and whines all the way on the walk out, trying to go back home and stopping every few metres and refusing to budge. As soon as we turn to go back she pulls so hard she almost chokes herself. She would walk on her hind legs if she could, she pulls so hard! 

Any advice on how I can stop her pulling, and why she whines so much going for a walk?

Thanks


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor Pru, sounds like something is bothering her.

Try taking some really tasty treats with you. Stand outside the front door and ask her to do something easy like sit or lie down, so you can give her a treat.

Then keep a treat in your hand as a lore (so she knows you have something nice on offer) and start to walk her slowly, with lots of praise and giving her the treat every couple of steps.

If things go well, keep praising and stretch out the treats slightly.

Maybe just do a short walk to start with and gradually take it further as she gains confidence.

Look out for anything that you think may be the cause of her concern. Help her work through it.

Do you do clicker training? This helps reward a precise bit of good behaviour, giving you time to give the treat and even stretch the time in giving the treat.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy was exactly the same as a puppy - I really can't remember when it changed or why or how! Sorry to be so useless, but she did change and now loves walking.


----------



## MFT (Jul 19, 2011)

Pru is still not enjoying walks. She's not whining much anymore, but on the walk out she just stops every few metres and looks back rather whistfully! Then on the way home it's just pull, pull, pull. Have tried treats, and also stopping when she pulls, so she learns we only walk when she isn't pulling, but this means we barely walk at all. She pulls with each and every step


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I remember Obi being like this and it did get a little better with time. To be honest we mostly walk off lead now but when we do walk on lead he pulls a little. Perhaps try a head harness? I know a few people on here have tried various harnesses. 

Clare
x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Do you have a dog walking friend you could go out with? Sometimes they copy the good behaviour of another - may be an encouragement and more fun for her with another dog as company.

Maisie has been like this in the past ....walking with another dog/dogs seems to encourage her.

Hope things improve for your soon.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Up until about a month ago Beau was the same. If we went for a walk around the local roads she would keep looking back and then on the way home would pull and hop along on her hind legs to try and get home quicker! She was happy on walks if we left the house in the car but seemed to know we were near home and that was where she wanted to be if we did local walks! One day I took her for a walk and she just trotted along sniffing everything and hardly pulled at all. Beau is now 6 months old so think it just clicked when she was around 5 months old


----------



## MFT (Jul 19, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> Up until about a month ago Beau was the same. If we went for a walk around the local roads she would keep looking back and then on the way home would pull and hop along on her hind legs to try and get home quicker! She was happy on walks if we left the house in the car but seemed to know we were near home and that was where she wanted to be if we did local walks! One day I took her for a walk and she just trotted along sniffing everything and hardly pulled at all. Beau is now 6 months old so think it just clicked when she was around 5 months old


This is EXACTLY what Pru is like!! Such a reassurance to hear it, thanks


----------

